
On a Remote Island, a Lost Part of the World Is Found - mudil
https://blogs.ei.columbia.edu/2019/02/12/lost-continent/
======
mr_overalls
Google cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1_tRlv...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1_tRlvXrk6oJ:https://blogs.ei.columbia.edu/2019/02/12/lost-
continent/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
mcguire
" _In 1991, Class, Goldstein and Hemond noted the formation, but were too busy
studying the volcanic rocks to pay much attention._ "

Wait. What the hell?

"This here is revolutionary! Completely against all reason! ... Oooh, look,
more basalt!"

------
duxup
I'm seeing a lot of:

"Error establishing database connection" on that site.

~~~
jrumbut
On a remote host, a lost connection to the database is found

------
dan-robertson
Does the article describe any theories as to how the quartzite ended up on the
island? I skimmed it twice and searched for “why” and “theor” but failed to
spot anything.

~~~
WaltPurvis
"A supercontinent that geologists call Gondwanaland...began breaking apart
about 180 million years ago ... Given the Comoros’ location between Africa and
Madagascar, the quartzites arguably came from one or the other.

...

Saindou Boura took us to meet his younger brother Mourchidi, his brother-in-
law and a young nephew, who were digging in a manioc plot. In French, Hemond
and Class went through a layman’s explanation of the rocks’ origins, venturing
that the quartzite must have formed in Africa or Madagascar, then somehow
ended up here when ancient landmasses rearranged themselves. Oh, you mean when
Africa and Madagascar were part of Gondwanaland? queried Mourchidi Boura. At
this, the scientists were dumbfounded: No non-geologist anywhere could be
expected to know what Gondwanaland was, much less a farmer working the soil by
hand on a tiny, remote island. Clearly, the scientists had underestimated
these folks."

------
philipov
Are the images about 5000% times the size of the text for anyone else? I'm at
4k resolution and I have to zoom out to like 25% to fit them on my screen.

~~~
duxup
Yeah uh someone ... linked to or included the full sized images.

Very responsive web development here ;)

------
deytempo
I can’t be the only one that had the Jurassic Park soundtrack start playing in
my head when I read that line.

